# Looking for apartment 1 year



## Melekai Joe (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello coming to Penang Malaysia, for at least a year.. #3 of us are looking for an apartment, rental.. Wife child 15yrs. and myself.. Thanks


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, please email to me [email protected]

I have a friend wanting to rent her apartment at Sea Range Batu Feringghi for Rm4k per mth. Its fully furnished 2000 sq feet.

You deal directly with her and no agent is involved, saving you agent fees.


----------



## yenteng (Aug 20, 2015)

Melekai Joe said:


> Hello coming to Penang Malaysia, for at least a year.. #3 of us are looking for an apartment, rental.. Wife child 15yrs. and myself.. Thanks


Are you ok with a master bedroom? It can fit in 3 people and with private bathroom, RM500 only!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

yenteng said:


> Are you ok with a master bedroom? It can fit in 3 people and with private bathroom, RM500 only!


The original poster was looking a year ago, so I suspect he's moved on by now.


----------

